
Elixir and Elm – the perfect couple (Lambda Days 2016) - jaxondu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIwD27qqr5U
======
alexbanks
Elm is the Front End Framework/Library that I find most intriguing. The only
thing keeping me back is the lack of adoption? I feel like learning it would
be for funsies, but I'd never really be able to use it in the workplace. Has
anyone made their company a believer?

~~~
pmarreck
[https://www.noredink.com/](https://www.noredink.com/) uses it

[https://circuithub.com/](https://circuithub.com/) uses it

Futureice uses it, here they talk about their experiences with it:
[http://futurice.com/blog/elm-in-the-real-world](http://futurice.com/blog/elm-
in-the-real-world)

Here's a presentation by Richard Feldman of NoRedInk on their experience:
[https://presentate.com/rtfeldman/talks/shipping-a-
production...](https://presentate.com/rtfeldman/talks/shipping-a-production-
web-app-in-elm)

I think new technologies are best evaluated by a careful subjective evaluation
of their future promise (something to grow with) instead of looking at how
many people are using said technology already... but I'm a startup guy with
Shiny-Thing Bias (STB). :) (and I'm already an Elixir fan, and Elixir is
chummy with Elm!)

~~~
alexbanks
Yeah, I guess as a not-startup guy that isn't allowed to make tech decisions,
Elm is just a shiny thing just out of reach.

